# plastic cement applicator



## Jimbooregon (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm using "Same Stuff" from MicroMark. The little glass capillary tube broke right away. What do you use? I'm thinking a small plastic bottle with metal tip but when googling it can't find what I want. Suggestions???


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Plastic ink tube from a ball point pen?


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

go to a sporting goods shop that caters to fly tiers and get a head cement applicator.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

I have several different kinds of applicators for liquid cement - a glass one with capillary tube, a metal one with a small loop at the end, a wooden one with a metal two prong "fork" at the end, a small brush.

But for plastic models I went the easy route and got the Testors that comes in a bottle with a nice metal "precision applicator" as they call it.

It works well for me and the metal tube is easy to unclog if it happens.

Frederick


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Since you're obviously a MicroMark shopper, either of these would be a good choice:

https://www.micromark.com/Touch-N-Flow-Applicator
https://www.micromark.com/product/2080?_ga=2.149105456.748913489.1521645854-1241532231.1521645854

Micromark's customer service is very good. Have you reached out to them for their recommendation?


----------



## Jimbooregon (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks all, JC I took up your idea and fly tying supplies was just the thing. I found a system with empty bottle and two different sized applicators for $4.50....just the thing!!


----------

